# Move to Cyprus



## ziggybla (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi there,

My husband and I are looking into moving to Cyprus very soon, he is a joiner with 16 years experience and I am an Office Manager but have 15 years experience in then hotel and tourism industry.
We are looking to set up a small local carpentry business and wanted to know if this is the way to go or whether my husband would be better working for a company ? 

Any information/trips would be great.
V


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

It all depends on you really. There are many,many expats that have come over recently and set up companies like you mentioned. So, unless you have exceptional service, marketing skills and finances to go all out with advertising or you know people it may be slow to break into. I would have a good sound business plan and your finances in order. 

Working for youself you can determine how hard you need to work to makes ends meet and what to spend obviously. Working for a company will limit you to a set salary. Both circumstances have worked for others, myself included, it just depends what style of life you want.


----------



## phoebee (May 31, 2009)

*Also looking to move to Cyprus*

I am a retired person (62) looking to move to Cyprus from Thailand for the reason that UK passport holders have the right of abode without needing a visa.

My lifestyle requirements are minimal. I don't require a job or a car. I don't have to consider visiting relatives or schools. I don't want to buy a house or a flat. All I need is a safe environment, a miniscule rented studio flat with internet access, and a push-bike to get to a good place to swim and shop for food. 

If there is an experienced expat out there with the time to pen a few lines of advice, I would be very grateful.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

phoebee said:


> I am a retired person (62) looking to move to Cyprus from Thailand for the reason that UK passport holders have the right of abode without needing a visa.
> 
> My lifestyle requirements are minimal. I don't require a job or a car. I don't have to consider visiting relatives or schools. I don't want to buy a house or a flat. All I need is a safe environment, a miniscule rented studio flat with internet access, and a push-bike to get to a good place to swim and shop for food.
> 
> If there is an experienced expat out there with the time to pen a few lines of advice, I would be very grateful.


Hi phoebee, 
welcome to the Cyprus section of the forum.
I would say that with your modest r equirements t here woudlnt be any problem in you finding exactly what you are looking.
Also being an EU country you will have the rights to free medical treatment which you would not have had in Thailand.
There are plenty of studios and one bdroom apartments for rent in the Paphos area and a good expat community if you want it.
I am sure you will get plenty of advice from seasoned expats here.

Regards Veronica


----------



## phoebee (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, Veronica. That is very encouraging about the apartments, and surprising news to me about the free health care.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

ziggybla said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband and I are looking into moving to Cyprus very soon, he is a joiner with 16 years experience and I am an Office Manager but have 15 years experience in then hotel and tourism industry.
> We are looking to set up a small local carpentry business and wanted to know if this is the way to go or whether my husband would be better working for a company ?
> ...


As Cleo has pointed out, there are many companies that compete for shrinking orders, and unfortunately you both work in areas that have been badly hit by the current global recession. In my experience, many of the companies that have been set up by ex-pats are folding. I know joiners and carpenters that are now working as caretakers and odd-job bods to scrape by because there is very little work. The hotel industry is also very competitive with many employees from Europe (and students) available at very low wages. 

One of the problems that many ex-pats fall foul of is not realising that (generally)experience and quality do not win orders amongst the local population where family connections and obligations are more important than getting the best price or the best value for money. 

Probably the best way to move forward would be to work for a company first (if you can find a suitable job, but be prepared for low wages) and plan the next move from there - research your options form the relative security of a regular (albeit low) income.


----------



## ziggybla (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Cleo for your advice
Victoria



Cleo Shahateet said:


> It all depends on you really. There are many,many expats that have come over recently and set up companies like you mentioned. So, unless you have exceptional service, marketing skills and finances to go all out with advertising or you know people it may be slow to break into. I would have a good sound business plan and your finances in order.
> 
> Working for youself you can determine how hard you need to work to makes ends meet and what to spend obviously. Working for a company will limit you to a set salary. Both circumstances have worked for others, myself included, it just depends what style of life you want.


----------

